# Mehrfachauswahl im Dropdown-Menü?



## Kamrath (14. Juli 2003)

Hallo,
ist es möglich, in einem DropDown-Menü eine Mehrfachauswahl zu erlauben? 
Ich habe es versucht mit 'multiple' vor dem Part 'class="select"', aber dann wird automatisch wieder eine Auswahlliste daraus.

<select name="abschluss" size="1" class="select">
<option selected value="alle">alle</option>
/*und so weiter */
</select>

Danke!
Kamrath


----------



## Andreas Dunstheimer (14. Juli 2003)

meines Wissens geht es NICHT. 

musst wohl wirklich ein Auswahlfeld nehmen...


Dunsti


----------



## Fabian H (14. Juli 2003)

Mehrfachauswahl gibt es nur bei Drop-Down-Feldern mit size > 1, wäre ja sonst schwierig, 2 Felder auszuwählen...


```
<select name="abschluss" size="4" multiple>
  <option selected value="alle">alle</option>
  <!-- und so weiter -->
</select>
```

Und wenn du eine XHTML-Seite hast, dann machst du stattt multiple multiple="multiple" und selected="selected", weil es in XHTML keine alleinstehende Attrubute mehr gibt.


----------

